# Question: Is it safe to drink Spirutein during pregnancy/amino acids?



## Mama_Bear74 (Aug 28, 2005)

Good morning everyone, another newbie here! I am twenty-five weeks pregnant and for the past two days I've been drinking a Spirutein shake in the morning. Well, just this morning I happened to take a good look at the ingredients label and noticed that Spirutein contains some amino acids. Now I know that aminos are good when you're getting in shape but, is it ideal (or ok) to drink a shake that contains them? I've researched the heck out of it on the web and it's gotten me nowhere. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Also, I need to mention that this is my first child and I'm paranoid about alot of what I eat and all that junk.

-Mama_Bear74


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Your body and your baby need amino acids. I wouldn't worry about that. I don't know what else is in the drink (except perhaps spirulina?), but you might want to look at anything processed that might be in it.

edited to add: the amino acid info is just a breakdown of the protein that's in the product. So it's just protein.


----------

